# Lulzsec releases 62,000 emails and passwords



## Joe88 (Jun 16, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Having caused further havoc with EVE Online players overnight, LulzSec has stepped up its anarchic digital crusade by *publishing the email and password details of 62,000 internet users*.
> 
> The kicker this time is that the group has not revealed the source of the information. Instead, users are left worrying whether they've been affected – particularly if they use shared log-in details across a number of sites.
> 
> ...



source: http://www.mcvuk.com/news/44937/Now-LulzSe...s-62000-randoms

I suggest people obtain a copy of the list and search for their email to make sure they are not on it
dont ask for downloads of the list here though

MOD EDIT-
DO NOT POST LINKS TO THE LIST OF LEAKED NAMES AND PASSWORDS. AND PLEASE DON'T GIVE OUT THE FILENAME OR GIVE HINTS ON FINDING THE FILE.

If you must know whether your info has been stolen, i would at least suggest instead to use this link to determine whether your information is stolen or not (downloading of such information is definitely illegal and not condoned by the staff here)-
http://gizmodo.com/5812545/find-out-if-you...zsec-right-here


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jun 16, 2011)

Please, stop making a thread for every fu**ing thing Lulzsec do!
They are doing hacks every day, why don't we can have a single topic just to be updated with the latest one?


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 16, 2011)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> Please, stop making a thread for every fu**ing thing Lulzsec do!
> They are doing hacks every day, why don't we can have a single topic just to be updated with the latest one?



That would be stupid. People (Such as myself) like knowing these things as they happen, and you are by no means inclined to read these articles.


----------



## XAlexBlitz209X (Jun 16, 2011)

Something's telling me when "The Lulz Boat" goes down it's gonna be for a stupid reason.


----------



## Creqaw (Jun 16, 2011)

Just checked and my mail isn't on it.


----------



## Dter ic (Jun 16, 2011)

Django0 said:
			
		

> Just checked and my mail isn't on it.


same here.



Spoiler



goes to gmail and tries accounts


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jun 16, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> DaRk_ViVi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't you just follow Lulzsec account on Twitter?


----------



## kaz_abdin (Jun 16, 2011)

Just checked the list and found that my account wasnt there, still pretty harsh for those that are on the list..


----------



## Quanno (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah, checked the list, mine isn't on it, but two of my friends were. Good thing I told them before anything happened.


----------



## Green0scar (Jun 16, 2011)

I checked it, I'm not on it...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 16, 2011)

where the list

i wanna check for mine


LOL

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udcnlLXUh8E[/youtube]


----------



## Annieone23 (Jun 16, 2011)

link to the list plz. i really would like to be sure i am not on it >.>;;


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 16, 2011)

the link is dead


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 16, 2011)

all LulzSec's 'releases' can be found on their website.
(which nobody will discuss here)


----------



## bazamuffin (Jun 16, 2011)

where is the list?


----------



## jan777 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> all LulzSec's 'releases' can be found on their website.
> (which nobody will discuss here)



Actually isnt on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I found this though.
http://gizmodo.com/5812545/find-out-if-you...zsec-right-here


----------



## Annieone23 (Jun 16, 2011)

the list is not on their releases. and the mediafire link is dead BUT they have already confirmed MediaFire got over 3200 downloads. And probably way more!

I guess I will just change my passwords everywhere now. Bah! I love Lulzsec but this is just plain annoying considering I cant check the list.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 16, 2011)

At this point, if your e-mail was on the list, you lost your account.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 16, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> all LulzSec's 'releases' can be found on their website.
> (which nobody will discuss here)


well the list is not on their site


----------



## MrDiesel (Jun 16, 2011)

It's already re-uploaded to MediaFire... Keep on searching


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

i don't think my email will be on the list....


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2011)

{{}}


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 16, 2011)

MrDiesel said:
			
		

> It's already re-uploaded to MediaFire... Keep on searching


Nope, it got taken down.


----------



## iFish (Jun 16, 2011)

I am getting so sick of LulzFucktards. 

Do they even have a motive? Or is it literally because they're bored?

I really want them to get caught.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 16, 2011)

These guys are massive cunts. Honestly, what was the point of doing this? (Doing something 'For the lulz' when harming people's privacy is fucking stupid)


----------



## Annieone23 (Jun 16, 2011)

ok well whats the file named? It kinda hard to search for "Lulzsec 62000 list" and get anything that isnt a news story.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 16, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> I am getting so sick of LulzFucktards.
> 
> Do they even have a motive? Or is it literally because they're bored?
> 
> I really want them to get caught.


Apparently, they're "hacking" these sites because they want to make fun of gamers, calling us "/b/tards" and "damn furries".

I could be wrong on that, though. I remember reading it in an article.


----------



## MaK11-12 (Jun 16, 2011)

*snipped*
This file is uploaded for safety of users and not for illegal purposes.


----------



## Waflix (Jun 16, 2011)

Annieone23 said:
			
		

> ok well whats the file named? It kinda hard to search for "Lulzsec 62000 list" and get anything that isnt a news story.



I don't think anyone is allowed to tell you that. :')


----------



## Annieone23 (Jun 16, 2011)

Found it and, I am safe YAYA haha.

Filename is *snip* that is more than enough to find it.

EDIT:


			
				Waflix said:
			
		

> Annieone23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is not a secret, and honestly while some people would have a desire to use this for nefarious purposes there is a bigger *NEED* to exonerate your name from the list for honest people (ie me.).

http://gizmodo.com/5812545/find-out-if-you...zsec-right-here

Nevermind, this is the penultimate tool for checking your accounts without compromising others. Thanks Gizmodo!


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 16, 2011)

Annieone23 said:
			
		

> It is not a secret, and honestly while some people would have a desire to use this for nefarious purposes there is a bigger *NEED* to exonerate your name from the list for honest people (ie me.).


In that case, just go here : http://gizmodo.com/5812545/find-out-if-you...zsec-right-here

If you're totally honest, then you can just see if your information is here without looking at anything else.

Also, if you guys want an explanation about what's going on, you can look at this hilarious video:

[youtube]udcnlLXUh8E[/youtube]


----------



## Narayan (Jun 16, 2011)

ahh, yay mine's not there...


----------



## Magmorph (Jun 16, 2011)

MaK11-12 said:
			
		

> This file is uploaded for safety of users and not for illegal purposes.


You should probably get rid of that.


----------



## granville (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm not comfortable having that information posted here. Even if you want to make sure your name isn't on there, it's confidential information that could get into the wrong hands. No one should have to go through having their passwords and usernames stolen. There's no telling who might be reading this thread and compromising someone's email or whatever. I think we'd best not post it please. Thanks.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 16, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> I'm not comfortable having that information posted here. Even if you want to make sure your name isn't on there, it's confidential information that could get into the wrong hands. No one should have to go through having their passwords and usernames stolen. There's no telling who might be reading this thread and compromising someone's email or whatever. I think we'd best not post it please. Thanks.


Instead, you can just use the Gizmodo link I posted above.


----------



## granville (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree with Slyakin, use the link posted above instead of downloading a stolen list of passwords. I'm removing the links and references to the filename. Sorry guys, i just don't feel comfortable with this at all.

*DO NOT POST LINKS OR NAME THE NAME OF THE FILE.*

Not sure if the other staff will agree with me, but i stand by what i've said. I don't condone hacking of people's private information. Sorry if you disagree but i will continue to remove them if i see them posted.


----------



## MaK11-12 (Jun 16, 2011)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> MaK11-12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. This is a link to it. As is the gizmodo link, makes no difference.
If this isn't allowed, this whole thread and references to it shouldn't be here. Also, the idea that people should check the file was in the first post.


----------



## Waflix (Jun 16, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> In that case, just go here : http://gizmodo.com/5812545/find-out-if-you...zsec-right-here



I'm waiting for about 10 minutes now, but it doesn't do anything. Is that a good sign, or what?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 16, 2011)

MaK11-12 said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A reference and a direct link are VERY different.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 16, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDIT: No, that sounds suspicious. I don't want to look weird, so never mind then!


----------



## granville (Jun 16, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It checked mine within a second. If your information is safe, it will have the message below the text box-
Your information has not been released to the public.

If not, i suspect you'll get a similar message telling you your info is in danger. Might depend on your net with loading.


----------



## Magmorph (Jun 16, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Annieone23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This site did appear to work with the emails from the file in case anyone was skeptical.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2011)

I've been waiting for a while too. That's not a good sign

Fucking hell i just changed my passwords already.

Never mind. Got it. Info not released. Try a different browser. I got the answer much faster in Chrome than FireFox


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 16, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> Waflix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 16, 2011)

Also, if you give credit for giving the Gizmodo link, give the credit to jan777. I didn't even see his post, and he linked to Gizmodo as well.

All credit goes to jan777! Thanks man!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks so much Slyakin and jan777! Now I can relax knowing my account is not compromised. Thanking you Slyakin because if you did not link that link I would have never found it from jan777. lol


----------



## granville (Jun 16, 2011)

I spoke with the staff. I will allow general discussion of this to continue, but please do not post any links or give out any hints/filenames that would lead people to this information. If you MUST know if your info is compromised, use the links Slyakin posted. People do deserve a way to check and see if they're affected. We just don't want everyone access to ALL the names and passes.


----------



## jan777 (Jun 16, 2011)

sorry my post was hiding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was looking for the list to check my accounts, and that's what I found.. so yeah.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 16, 2011)

i also recommend you to try your friends' email addresses


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 16, 2011)

paypal? wow now this has got to be the most insecure thing that has happened to ppl. if they can do this, then why wont it turn from lolz to lol$ without ppl knowing.
thats a very dangerous game they are playing now since ppl will trust putting their info on the internet. and paypal? why couldnt they have been even more secure considering massive important info is stored there.

*USE CHROME TO CHECK AND NOT FIREFOX - thanks to Amiti*


----------



## SifJar (Jun 16, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> paypal? wow now this has got to be the most insecure thing that has happened to ppl. if they can do this, then why wont it turn from lolz to lol$ without ppl knowing.
> thats a very dangerous game they are playing now since ppl will trust putting their info on the internet. and paypal? why couldnt they have been even more secure considering massive important info is stored there.
> 
> *USE CHROME TO CHECK AND NOT FIREFOX - thanks to Amiti*


It is my belief (although this is pure assumption/speculation) that these email&password combos were not actually obtained from PayPal, but from some other, weaker source. And because loads of people use the same password for everything, the same password received here from the other site works on sites including PayPal. I'm pretty sure PayPal is secure.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 16, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> paypal? wow now this has got to be the most insecure thing that has happened to ppl. if they can do this, then why wont it turn from lolz to lol$ without ppl knowing.
> thats a very dangerous game they are playing now since ppl will trust putting their info on the internet. and paypal? why couldnt they have been even more secure considering massive important info is stored there.
> 
> *USE CHROME TO CHECK AND NOT FIREFOX - thanks to Amiti*


Firefox works fine, but Opera doesn't.

@Topic: It's funny, but I'm not surprised this has happened. I'm not compromised, but my friends might be. Spread the word on your Facebooks, twitters, and other social outlets. Many may be outraged, but this is an important step in securing the internet.


----------



## ecko (Jun 16, 2011)

now i wonder what site got hacked


			
				SifJar said:
			
		

> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this
else there would be far more then 'only' 62k emails


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 16, 2011)

All my e-mails are safe (my important ones, anyway) and I'll probably change my Facebook password anyway.

But yeah, fuck a duck LulzSec.


----------



## jmanup85 (Jun 16, 2011)

........and people support these people why again?


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2011)

People will support LulzSec until their hacking rampage affects them.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 16, 2011)

Quite a scare

My email is safe

Although my friends aren't, 3 have already been released to the public

My goodness gracious, lulzsec time to stop before it's too late.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank god im alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it seems my friends are too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone here affected?


----------



## clonesniper666 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well that sucks for those on the list, just checked my 2 main emails and they were not affected but I did go ahead and change a few important passwords just in case.


----------



## emigre (Jun 16, 2011)

Lulz at anyone who thought they were the good guys?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Lulz!
I can hack multiple GBAtemp users now!
joking... But I would do it....


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2011)

LulzSec, you suck.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 16, 2011)

These guys need to be stopped!


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 16, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> LulzSec, you suck.
> QUOTE(A Gay Little Catboy @ Jun 17 2011, 07:06 AM) These guys need to be stopped!



I take it you guys played this?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lol I kept saying "I'm wondering if they'll ever target Blizzard" well that World Of Warcraft in first post proves it they atleast leaked accounts. Checked mine, not in list.


----------



## m3rox (Jun 16, 2011)

Their website says it's 26,000, not 62,000.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, my email is safe, as is my brother's email, and even my secondary that I consistently forget the password to (hey look, I forgot it again) is safe. I just went ahead and posted the Gizmodo link on Facebook in hope that at least some people will look at it.


----------



## Coto (Jun 16, 2011)

Bad news indeed. Let's hope no one here has been affected. My friends mail have been already checked without bad results


----------



## Paarish (Jun 16, 2011)

phew! Looks like mine wasn't leaked. However I don't use me gmail account, but it's good to know these things...


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 16, 2011)

thanx for adding the gizmodo link, didnt know they made a web application to search the list
was trying to avoid sources that linked directly to the list


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jun 16, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> thanx for adding the gizmodo link, didnt know they made a web application to search the list
> was trying to avoid sources that linked directly to the list



When you search it connects directly to the list to do a look up.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 16, 2011)

Err... what happened to the other mediafire hacking topic? It got deleted FAST. strange... I can't fnd any evidence of the mediafire hacking anywhere.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 16, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It most likely just links to a copy of all of the email addresses stored on a file linked to by the application. Lulzsec doesn't directly provide the list, but instead, leave it as a download. In that respect, there is no way to link directly to the document without making it a point to publish it themselves.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have this list, most of the passwords have already been changed, I hope random people haven't done that and just the rightful owner....

I got a hold of a certain persons account, it seemed like a very important e-mail with a lot of information on daily shopping and stuff. I changed the password and sent the new one to her family contacts, hopefully I did the right thing


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 17, 2011)

i tried that list checker but when i push check nothing happens ever in both IE and FF i get a done but with error bs message in IE
bah i'm sure mines not on there anyway


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 17, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> i tried that list checker but when i push check nothing happens ever in both IE and FF i get a done but with error bs message in IE
> bah i'm sure mines not on there anyway


PM me your ID, I have the list, I'll check it for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not forcing you, just a suggestion pal.


----------



## Eckin (Jun 17, 2011)

tried mine and some pals, found nothing

all is well


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 17, 2011)

it was funny when these guys were attacking sony but it's not funny anymore they need to be stopped.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> People will support LulzSec until their hacking rampage affects them.


exactly, they are all gun ho about them, but once their information gets posted, all of the sudden they change their tune about them


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh, it's fine when it's Sony. Hell, people were cheering them on there. As soon as it potentially has affected you though, suddenly it is all so bad bad bad. People need to learn that you can't support hackers that have gone out of their way to harm before, as it is basically a guarantee that they will do it again when people stupidly egg them on. Lulzsec has proven that they aren't selective in who they hack either. Everybody and everything is a potential target for them.

Maybe this will be a lesson to stop calling Lulzsec the Robin Hood's of the hacking age, as they have proven to be nothing but crooks.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 17, 2011)

They released emails and passwords.  I...really want to say boohoo...but...that was a dick move of them.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 17, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> They released emails and passwords.  I...really want to say boohoo...but...that was a dick move of them.



Emails can be very sensitive for information for many people. For some people, that email may be how they basically run their business, it may be their only way to keep in touch with certain people, etc. Hacking into email accounts is much like stealing mail when you get right down to it. You can really be screwing somebody over.


----------



## ferofax (Jun 17, 2011)

DaRk_ViVi said:
			
		

> Tonitonichopchop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look, this is news-worthy. ergo, it deserves a post. if you hate these things so much, then don't read them. nobody's forcing you, or anybody, to read every lulzec news that comes up. i myself have started checking the threads here regularly because of the news i read here, and this is definitely one of the few i'm following closely.

as to that Robin Hood quote, yes, i agree. it may have been premature on my part to call them that.


----------



## Eckin (Jun 17, 2011)

ferofax said:
			
		

> look, this is news-worthy. ergo, it deserves a post. if you hate these things so much, then don't read them. nobody's forcing you, or anybody, to read every lulzec news that comes up. i myself have started checking the threads here regularly because of the news i read here, and this is definitely one of the few i'm following closely.


This may be news-worthy, but DDoS' aren't. And there are 2 of those on the first page of this section of the forum.

LulzSec threads are becoming as popular threads as Geohot was some time ago, and every thing people find with "lulzsec" in it gets a new thread.

It's easy to see why someone would get mad about all these LulzSec topics. No one should give a fuck about a DDoS, and based on the response on those threads, I don't even know if people know what a DDoS is.

For DDoS news, yes follow the twitter. *Leaks*? Yeah leaks are worth a topic.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 17, 2011)

whew...my name is not on the list : /


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Oh, it's fine when it's Sony. Hell, people were cheering them on there. As soon as it potentially has affected you though, suddenly it is all so bad bad bad.


1- The whole Sony hacking thing HAS affected regular users, yet people were still cheering.
2- Lulzsec weren't the one who hacked Sony, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 17, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They did hack Sony, just not the major PSN hack. They hacked a few of their websites (like Sony Pictures and stuff like that). But people were like "FUCK YEAH THEY'RE FIGHTING THE POWER" when really they were just being dicks and leaking personal information.


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 17, 2011)

people are now committing fraud with the leaked emails and passwords
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/arti..._passwords.html

theres also talk of people using the leaked info to login into one of the persons paypal and transfer all funds to another account in a few IRC rooms


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 18, 2011)

dont be so relieved

friend's friend (hacked) > spam > friend (becomes hacked) > spam > you (use the force of common sense and you will be safe, luke)


----------

